# City Pairs For AGR Bonus



## rrdude (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed on the AGR site that "select city pairs" using Acela Biz Class earn 500 miles. (EXAMPLE: NYP-WAS) Couple of questions:

1) Are those 500 miles all considered "Rail Points"? (I think they are)

2) If I ticket myself WAS-NYP, ($6.00 more than BWI) but don't board 'til BWI, will I still earn the points? (I think I will) OR, does BWI actually 'count' as WAS. (I don't think it does)

I'm sure it's been asked B4, but I'm a lard-a___, lazy mo-fo, so help me out please. Thanx!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

The select city pairs are



> *Select city pairs are: Boston - Stamford, Boston - New York, Boston - Newark, Boston - Metropark, Boston - Washington, Boston - Philadelphia, Boston Back Bay - Stamford, Boston Back Bay - New York, Boston Back Bay - Newark, Boston Back Bay - Metropark, Boston Back Bay - Washington, Boston Back Bay - Philadelphia, Route 128 - Stamford, Route 128 - New York, Route 128 - Newark, Route 128 - Metropark, Route 128 - Washington, Route 128 - Philadelphia, Stamford - Washington, New York - Washington, Newark - Washington, Metropark - Washington.


To answer the 2nd question, the answer is book from WAS, but you can bard at BWI. As an example, many do just that in PVD. (Book BOS-NYP or NYP-BOS but get on or off in PVD.) The reason is that PVD-NYP earns 2/$ while BOS-NYP earns 500/750! And it's only $4 more!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't done one yet, but WAS - MET is the shortest (and I assume cheapest) city pair from WAS.


----------



## wayman (Jan 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The select city pairs are
> 
> 
> > *Select city pairs are: Boston - Stamford, Boston - New York, Boston - Newark, Boston - Metropark, Boston - Washington, Boston - Philadelphia, Boston Back Bay - Stamford, Boston Back Bay - New York, Boston Back Bay - Newark, Boston Back Bay - Metropark, Boston Back Bay - Washington, Boston Back Bay - Philadelphia, Route 128 - Stamford, Route 128 - New York, Route 128 - Newark, Route 128 - Metropark, Route 128 - Washington, Route 128 - Philadelphia, Stamford - Washington, New York - Washington, Newark - Washington, Metropark - Washington.


To put it another way (perhaps clearer):

*City pairs involving Boston* (travel in either direction)

pick any one Boston station (*BOS,BBY,RTE*)

AND

pick any one of the *bold* stations from this list:

PVD,NLC,NHV,*STM,NYP,NWK,MET,PHL*,WIL,BAL,BWI,*WAS*

I don't understand why WIL, BAL, and BWI are not eligible with Boston stations, but them's the rules.

*City pairs involving Washington* (travel in either direction)

pick any one Washington station (*WAS*)

AND

pick any one of the *bold* stations from this list:

BWI,BAL,WIL,PHL,*MET,NWK,NYP,STM*,NHV,NLC,PVD,*RTE,BBY,BOS*

I don't understand why NHV, NLC, and PVD are not eligible with Washington, but them's the rules.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 4, 2010)

It does appear odd that WAS to PVD is not allowed but WAS to STM is allowed.

Same is true for BOS to WIL, BAL & BWI. Must be some form of politics!!


----------

